# My bodykit build



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all I'm from edmonton aqlberta canada and I'm a manager of a bodyshop and bought my cruze back in sep 2012. Found it to be a good daily driver and then 2 weeks after I bought it got Rear ended. I took it to my shop and did the repairs . I looked around for any thing i can make my car look different and all I found was the hood from BMC. the hood looks good but i wanted more . all i could find is lip kits i not a fan of lip kits . So I took it upon my self to make a custom front bumper for my car. 
I finaly made one now thinking on a idea for the back bumper setup. 
here is my bumper what do you think


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Deffinately Different . Cool pics of your Mod !


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

It looks like Lexus designed a body kit for the cruze


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Not my taste AT ALL, but good work!


----------



## 14MetalTung (Nov 7, 2014)

not my cup of tea either but craftmanship looks good


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Got almost a widebody type feel to the front end.. Not sure if I'm sold on it or not but it looks very well made you could probably make these to sell if it was a little milder with the edges maybe?


----------



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

yes it is of a IS 250 F sport I plastic welded it to the cruze bumper. but if i would have to price out what i did the caust of making 1 bumper, if I paied for both bumpers and parts and labour would be over $ 2500 cnd. i might make one more if i get damaged a lexus bumper. I have gotten mixed reviews here in canada some love it some not shure.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

cmarkwart said:


> yes it is of a IS 250 F sport I plastic welded it to the cruze bumper. but if i would have to price out what i did the caust of making 1 bumper, if I paied for both bumpers and parts and labour would be over $ 2500 cnd. i might make one more if i get damaged a lexus bumper. I have gotten mixed reviews here in canada some love it some not shure.


Yea that's what I was thinking as well, It's just really aggressive with those curves so I'm still on the fence


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I love it. It's polarizing, yes but different, creative, and very very well made from the photos. I'd love to see it follow through the rear. Just don't put a huge spoiler on the boot and you'll be fine as long as you keep the style all the way back!


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

i think it looks maaad! im a fan of the sharp edges! very keen to see whats next!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

cmarkwart said:


> yes it is of a IS 250 F sport I plastic welded it to the cruze bumper. but if i would have to price out what i did the caust of making 1 bumper, if I paied for both bumpers and parts and labour would be over $ 2500 cnd. i might make one more if i get damaged a lexus bumper. I have gotten mixed reviews here in canada some love it some not shure.


Sweet I saw it correct... I would recommend using the same black mesh as your grill in the hood and bumper to help expel the overly aftermarket look. Trust me it will help a ton


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

11/10 !!! I love love love it ! Can i have one please?


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow. I admire your skills! Do you have any plans for the back bumper and the rest of the rear end? I always found the back bumper and tail lights don't quite match the sharper lines on the rest of the car.


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice Job, I like it man good work.


----------



## thegrayskies (Apr 4, 2016)

you hondafied it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, you got rear ended and elected to redo the front end? Being a practical minded individual,but without your extensive skills, would have preferred a four head lamp system with fog lamps added.

Also never cared much for that phony upper grille on the Cruze, affects aerodynamics and is one heck of a great but collector. Like clean lines. Also most of the lower grille is phony, but the original designers did want to put a smile on the front of the Cruze.

Guess you don't have to put up with a front license plate, our legislators decided to keep it, but for 75 bucks, only send us a tiny sticker for the rear one. But it does help to act as a stone shield to help protect the lower part of the condenser, besides blocking air flow. Sometimes there is beauty in function.

Ha, you asked for opinions, sure received some.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On the technical side, by any chance is that front bumper a vacuum molded part? Use to do things like this, nothing that fancy, more like a belt guard or an equipment stand. Could do this in my wood workshop, molds are made out of wood. This was like 35 years ago, had a very nice vacuum molding shop just 40 miles away. Very friendly, didn't mind during low quantity pieces.

Now I am wondering if they are still there or moved to China like everything else.

Many parts for my old 04 Cavalier were made in Canada, why not, you had cheaper health insurance, but see that also was moved to China, they don't have any health insurance at all and not even an OSHA or an EPA.


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

good job on this one. you got great skills, man


----------

